# hunting upland game with a bow.



## JFarsdale (Nov 23, 2004)

I am considering getting set up for hunting birds with a long bow. Any one every done this kind of hunting. and does any one have any sugestions on how to practice shooting.


----------



## dogdigger (Jan 26, 2004)

for upland hunting i suggest u buy alot of arrows and go have fun. there was a show on the outdoor channel yesterday the were hunting upland and waterfowl with bows it looked like a blast. have fun and let us know how u do

mark


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

You have to have your arrows fletched with flu flu feathers which are large untrimmed feathers so they create extra drag, the arrows will fly normally for about 25 yards then the begin to slow rapidly. Use flouresent orange feathers. I used to practice by getting my sister to throw a frisbee and shooting at it with clover leaf shaped wire bird tips. You can find them in any good archery supply catalog. IF you hunt pheasants without a dog use dull broadheads, they are hard to kill with blunts. 
The technique is easy to learn I have killed a lot of them flying over my pointer. When I was a kid ( the 60'S) you could only pheasant hunt in the county Milwaukee, WI is in with a bow. There were oodles of pheasants and they were dumb like opening day all season.
three tips.
1)Watch where you arrows goes after you shoot don't watch the bird.
2)If you use a dog control him so he doesn't jump on a bird with a arrow in him, or use blunts. Blunts will kill pheasants but not as well as broadheads but I wouldn't risk my dog with broadheads if he wans't steady.
3)you have shoot about 4 feet in front of the bird with a 65 # longbow at 25 yards.


----------



## JFarsdale (Nov 23, 2004)

thanks for all the help. I like the frisbie idea. In North Dakota you have to use the 3 wire tips when hunting. I didnot Know if you can tip them with a broad head. and you have to use fuffu feathers four I think. I will have to check in to the rags.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

I don't recall that ND specifies what type of tip you must use for upland game but you must have at least 3 untrimmed of 5 trimmed feathers on the arrow. When I could still shoot a recurve I used to shoot at clay pigeons. I just loostened the tension on my thrower and let fly. Didn't hit a lot but was real close to enough to make it interesting. I made up some 6 flech (trimmed) arrows that flew much straighter than FLU-FLUs but usually went a bit further.


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

That would be a real challange shooting them with a bow. Good luck


----------

